# Coming to ND



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I got orders to Minot AFB and should be there around 1 Mar 04.  Probably just in time to get settled in for the spring snow goose season. I am pretty much a hardcore goose hunter, then duck, then whatever. I have 3 doz BF Floaters and about the same for BF Full bodies and about 20 doz shells. In the process of converting the shells to snows. Wondering what size boat I should get. I have a 18ft with a 50hp jet on it but it is only a flat bottom and it is probably is not going to cut it there with the wind and ice. Anyway my login name is Porkchop but I go by Cobra (That login was taken though). My real name is Leo Porcello. Anyway just introducing myself.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to ND Leo...what do you plan on doing with the boat?I've lived just NE of the Air Base and haven't used a boat in 30 years.This is mainly pothole and field hunting country.Most geese are taken in the field.It is a big no-no here to shoot the roosts.The only big water around the Base is Lake Darling and it is a National Refuge.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ken,

1973 huh? That's when I was born. (not to offend ya). Well I have a buyer here in Alaska for the boat. He is even going to let me use it during the hunting season as long as I keep on bringing him out King Salmon fishing. I have noticed that people are not big on shooting the roosts and I think that is a good plan as it keeps the birds in the area. My wife's relatives have 18 parsles (sp) of land in Mowha ND (sp). Not sure how much that is and not sure if I can get permission from them or not. I figure I will talk to them once I get there. How are the snows in the Minot area? I am pretty happy about getting Minot. Will be a pretty good spot to run up to Canada and all around the state. Driving is not an issue for me as I have to travel 3 hours one way to hunt here in Alaska and I have driven up to 13. Since I won't need a boat for the geese, what would you recommend for the fish? I guess I have a million questions but I know some don't like to give the info out which is fine as well. I am not too lazy when it come to scouting and knocking on doors for permission.Thanks for the reply Ken! Leo


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The snows are awesome, but you have to go across the border a little ways to get into them. There are mallards and honkers in just about every direction of minot when the migration really gets kicking.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Glad you could get to someplace you wanted to be Porkchop! 
Question for you...what base are you at up in AK? Eielson or Elmendorf? My uncle is in Fairbanks, ex-AF, and retired teacher.

Why don't you give some of us a lil background info on yourself, I at least promise not to rip you if you choose to do so. I just like to find out about fellow waterfowlers, even more so when from AK. Sounds like you have quite a bit of gear...need someone to look after it until fall '04??  I'll swap ya some corn fed whitetail for some Kenai reds!!

Well I hope to hear back from you, until then, good fishing!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Leo...your wife's relatives must live near Mohall.50 miles straight west of me.
I think you mean 18 quarters.That would be 4 and 1/2 sections or 4 and 1/2 square miles.
The fishing is very good at Lake Darling.You would need a boat.Excellent ice fishing in the winter and it is close to the Base.
As Decoyer says...excellent hunting for Big Canadas and Mallards.Also good deer hunting.Good upland hunting for Sharptailed Grouse and some pheasants.
Snow goose hunting in the fall all depends on the weather.Usually good for a week or two.Good snow hunting in the spring.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The best boat for fishing in ND is a Lund Pro-V, 1775, with a 115 horse Johnson motor.....hmmmm.... I just happen to have one of those for sale!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Porkchop, Its good to finally here someone in the A.F. looking forward to coming to Minot. You can't beat the outdoor opportunities here. Don't worry about having to drive far. The last few years we have really got into the spring snows no more than 5 miles from the north entry to the base. Timing is the key though! Drop me an e-mail if you have any questions about the area. I've hunted and fished here my whole life!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay about myself. My life revolves around waterfowling and I am not just one of those guys that says that. I try to get out every day of the season that I can even if it is an hour and even if I know there are no birds or the chances are slim. Just like to be out in the decoys. I grew up in CT. Left for the Air Force when I was 18. No regrets. Been all around the globe. Tons and tons of good times and good people. I have a black lab "Bella". She is not perfect but she brings back the birds. My wife Sarah started hunting with me when we met. Now I have to watch what I say cause if I show interest in something like new decoys or something it usually ends up on my door step a week later. I have 1 daughter "Marcellina" and another due in Aug. She is 1.5 years old and may come out with me this year or at least sit in the truck with mom and watch for a while. She blows on the duck and goose calls already but does not sound like a bird yet. If you all get waterfowler.com, Sarah and I are in the spring issue. I have been stationed here at Eielson AFB AK for 8.5 years. It has been great. So much to do. Not enough waterfowlers to keep the birds moving though. What else about me?? I love to laugh, I love pulling tricks on people. You can rag the crap out of me and I will come back for more. Takes a lot to get to me mad. I try to be pretty considerate. Yaa I got a sensitive side. :roll: I am a SMH guy. I have 6 or 7, plus a few other variations of SM calls. Not the worlds greatest caller but I am effective. I won't be on the stage at Easton anytime soon. I don't know. Just ask questions and I will answer. I have no secrets and no shame and I am not as boring as my postings. H2OfowlND is your uncle a fisherman? The kings are running the Chena big time. We hooked about 16 last night but we only kept 2. Both about 20lbs. They are good for smoking when they get up this far. As far as the kenai goes I have never fished it. BIG fish there though. Went to Valdez for pinks over the 4th. You could walk accross them. I think you may prefer the Copper River Reds. I think they are a higher protein or fatty oils. No promises but if I get my hands on some you have a deal. I am always game for cornfed deer and when I was single cornfed women were not so bad either. djleye I will be open to options so when I get there I will take a look at it if you still have it. Well this is a book so I better go. Hope you all did not fall asleep. I guess to sum it up I would say I am good time, easy going, love to kill Leo! I will try to post some pictures on the picture page. Thanks all!! Leo


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome to the site.

If you have any questions you can always drop me a pm.

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk I tried to e-mail you but it said there was errors. Also I tried to post some pictures. I must be an idiot because it is not working (And I work on computers). :eyeroll: Any suggestions? They are on my C:\ drive. 
Thanks again! Leo


----------

